# knife advice



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, i am new to wood carving and have been looking at knives. I was wondering how do mora knives rate. I want to keep it simple. I will be manly whittling in the round and making spoons. I read some where that Mora spoon knife are not fun to work with, kinda like using one is more work than it should be any thoughts. Also does anybody know where I can get just blades, I can make my own handle. thanks


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

I use a Mora 106 that is very good for spoonwork. Comes razor sharp, is easy to sharpen and use because of the scandinavian (scandi) grind. Very inexpensive, highly recommended. Make sure to get the laminated steel carbon blade, not the stainless blade, for the best edge.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I use Helvie knives for my carvings.http://www.helvieknives.com/
I don't know if they offer blades alone.But Ron Hock might you'll have to look that one up.

Aj


----------



## AaronZ (Apr 26, 2014)

Try Ragnar's Ragweed Forge. https://www.ragweedforge.com/ He has a great selection with lots of detailed info about each knife or blade, and articles about fitting the handle, making a sheath, and so on. His prices are often better than amazon. I've purchased 2 handled mora knives from him and two unhandled blades. I'll probably eventually split the factory handles off and make my own for those two. His undhandled blades are here: https://www.ragweedforge.com/BladeCatalog.html


----------



## BigNorseWolf (Dec 29, 2016)

Second the Mora knife. Reasonably priced, and that grind makes the entire thing one long edge. I thought i was doing something wrong all these years that i couldn't get flexcuts insanely sharp… nope. Everything else is ground wrong.

(i probably AM doing something wrong.. but still. Mora knife, reasonably priced, sharp, and if your fingers will let you hold onto a razer blade you can do everything from rough out work to some real close up detail without switching tools)


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

yea I love the 106, next i will get the 120 or the 122 when I do small stuff the point gets in the way, a shorter knife would work better. I wish my mora 164 spoon knfe came as sharp as the other, I am having a hell of a time getting a sharp edge on it


----------



## kneegrow (Jan 19, 2017)

As far as commercial knives I have a Flexcut Carvin' Jack Knife that I use quite a bit. But my atf is one that I made myself from an old straight blade .


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

The Moras that I have seen have a really thick blade. That makes them a great general purpose knife for camping and other things and you can get them really sharp. The bevel of the blade, as they come, also helps them hold up well for rougher work. And they are used for a lot of woodcraft and carving in Europe and other countries. All that said, I won't be buying any for my wood carving! I like Helvie, Drake, OCCT and other knives that have thinner blades and flatter grinds that slice through wood much easier. I don't care for the grind on Flexcut knives and they are a little thicker than I like, but not as thick as the Moras.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

hi, I have a mora 106 and a 120 they seem to do a good job and they are wicked sharp, but the problem I have is with the 164 crooked knife. that has a thick blade but I can't get a carving edge on it.


----------

